# Angielski slang w polskich ustach



## ifffonka

Czy Polacy używają na co dzień angielskich zwrotów lub wyrażeń slangowych??? Jeśli tak to jakich?

Próbuje stworzyć listę z takimi wyrażeniami także z góry dziękuje za pomoc


----------



## majlo

Jestem przekonany, że w normalnych okolicznościach Polacy ich nie używają. Napisałem "normalnych", bo wyobrażam sobie okoliczności, w których mogli by to robic. Dla mnie na przykład i mojego kolegi ze studiów standardowym wyrażeniem na przywitanie jest _word up!_ Aczkolwiek to jest tylko wyjątek od reguły i takiej listy raczej nie ma sensu robic, bo dotyczyła by zbyt małej ilości ludzi.
Myślę, że rozsądniej byłoby robic listę anglicyzmów, których używają Polacy, a tych jest cała masa.


----------



## ryba

ifffonka said:


> Czy Polacy używają na co dzień angielskich zwrotów lub wyrażeń slangowych??? Jeśli tak to jakich?


Cześć, Iwonka.

Ja używam na codzień:

_*O.K.*_ /okéj/
_*Yo!*_, czyli  _*joł*_, głównie na żarty, jako synonim _cześć_,

rzadziej:

*Sorry*, czytane *sory*, paradoksalnie, znaczy mniej niż _dziękuję_. _Dziękuję_ jest ładniejsze i bardziej wartościowe. Powiedzieć _sory_ można gdy wyrządzi się komuś małą krzywdę lub nie chce się uznać że jest duża.
*Restecpa*., z filmu Ali G. InDaHouse (wrzuć Ali G R-E-S-T-E-C-P na You Tube). Nie widziałem filmu ale i tak czasem to mówię/piszę. 


Oczywiście wszystkie te wyrażenia w języku polskim należą do slangu i tak je należy rozumieć. Może poza O.K., które jest już tak dobrze zleksykalizowane że można je mówić nawet do rodziców.


Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ifffonka

majlo said:


> Jestem przekonany, że w normalnych okolicznościach Polacy ich nie używają. Napisałem "normalnych", bo wyobrażam sobie okoliczności, w których mogli by to robic. Dla mnie na przykład i mojego kolegi ze studiów standardowym wyrażeniem na przywitanie jest _word up!_ Aczkolwiek to jest tylko wyjątek od reguły i takiej listy raczej nie ma sensu robic, bo dotyczyła by zbyt małej ilości ludzi.
> Myślę, że rozsądniej byłoby robic listę anglicyzmów, których używają Polacy, a tych jest cała masa.


 
Masz rację. Myślałam dzisiaj o tym i doszłam do takiego samego wniosku. 
Dzięki za odzew


----------



## majlo

ryba said:


> Oczywiście wszystkie te wyrażenia w języku polskim należą do slangu


Jak najbardziej, ale prośba była o slang w języku angielskim i w takim odniesieniu ja się wypowiedziałem. 
Pozdrawiam,
majlo


----------



## ryba

majlo said:


> Jak najbardziej, ale prośba była o slang w języku angielskim i w takim odniesieniu ja się wypowiedziałem.
> Pozdrawiam,
> majlo




Czyli pozostaje _yo_ i, ewentualnie, _respect_ / _restecpa_, bo je praktycznie wszyscy rozumieją a niektórzy używają.

Nic więcej mi nie przychodzi do głowy poza pojedynczymi wtrętami należącymi do "osobistego słownictwa" moich kolegów (tak jak w przypadku majlo).

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## JakubikF

Ja bym zwrócił uwagę na jeszcze jeden typ slangu. Jest to angielski slang naukowy (np. nauki ścisłe, przyrodnicze). Występuje często wśród naukowców, studentów itp. To co mi na bieżąco przychodzi do głowy:

clue tego wykładu...
folding białek - fałdowanie białek
swarming - skoordynowany ruch bakterii
splicing RNA - składanie RNA
crossing-over

Wymieniłem przykłady, które znam z dziedziny którą studiuję, czyli z biotechnologii (de facto pojęcia są biologiczne). Przykładów jest więcej, jak coś mi się przypomni to napiszę. 

Najgorsze, moim zdaniem, jest to, że tego typu wyrażenia, które są nagminne i to w dużej ilości, nie są w tym środowisku uznawane za slang, tylko za "potrzebę czasów". Nieużywanie poprawnej polszczyzny tłumaczy się tym, że "nauka jest robiona po angielsku. Drastyczny przypadek jaki słyszałem, który mi się przypomniał: "coś się "clenchuje" do czegoś".


----------



## majlo

Pojęciowo bliższe to jest chyba żargonowi.
Nawiasem mówiąc, bardzo ciekawe zwroty.  Moim zdaniem im więcej ich tym lepiej.


----------



## mcibor

U mnie w pracy, ze względu na to, że dużo osób używa programu angielskiego do słownictwa firmowego weszły na stałe pojęcia jak:

jankować kejsa (yank case)
asajnować kejsa (assign case)
i dispatchować do kiu lub do kolejki (dispatch to queue)



Ale to nie są słowa zrozumiałe poza pracownikami.


----------



## e7ka

u mnie głównie
ok
sorry
hello
never mind
unbelievable
respect
omg - oh my God
dear God
good God
oh no

narazie tyle przychodzi mi do głowy, bo o przekleństwach raczej pisać nie będę


----------



## dn88

Do "spolonizowanych" zwrotów można zaliczyć też wyjątkowo denerwujące słówko "sweetaśny". Niestety nic więcej nie przychodzi mi teraz do głowy, chociaż z pewnością jest o wiele więcej tego typu słów.

Co do powitań, osobiście spotkałem się "elo", a nawet "elo rap".

No i nie zapominajmy o slangu komputerowym/internetowym, np. "uploadować/downloadować", (czy też bardziej kolokwialnie "uploadnąć/downloadnąć"), "upnąć", "seedować", "resizować", itp.


----------



## e7ka

o tak, sweet, sweetaśny, cool, trendy etc


----------



## BezierCurve

Wraz z masową emigracją praktycznie w każdej firmie obsadzonej na Wyspach przez polską kadrę rozwinął się jakiś lokalny żargon - sam zetknąłem się z dziesiątkami anglicyzmów. Właściwie w Polsce również w wielu firmach (i nie tylko) spotkać można teraz ekstraordynaryjne słownictwo...

Niektóre słowa odkrywane są po latach na nowo, jak np. _bukowanie_ zamiast _rezerwacji_.


----------



## Thomas1

Mam wrażenie, że niektórzy opacznie zrozumieli temat, bo według mnie chodzi o 





majlo said:


> Jak najbardziej, ale prośba była o slang w języku angielskim [...]


używany przez Polaków, co jak już zostało powiedziane nie bardzo ma odzwierciedlenie w rzeczywistości, a nie o spolszczone wyrażenia/wyrazy pochodzące z angielskiego, notabene używane w znacznej większości w żargonach.


----------



## mietagosia

Ja zaliczyłabym do listy "rule/rulezz", "it sucks/suxx" oraz całą masę emotikonów, które można usłyszeć w rozmowie jako spontaniczne reakcje zaskoczenia, np: lol, rotfl, itp. Niektórzy zamiast mówić "Zadzwonię później" mówią "kolnę później". Jak coś mi jeszcze przyjdzie do głowy to dopiszę.


----------



## majlo

No tak, tylko ciężko powiedziec, żeby na przykład czasownik "suck" uznac za slang.


----------



## BezierCurve

> Mam wrażenie, że niektórzy opacznie zrozumieli temat


 
Całkiem możliwe, że i mnie się to przytrafiło  Na swoją obronę dodam tylko, że punkt widzenia zależy od punktu siedzenia - samo używanie obcego slangu przez Polaków za granicą wydaje się (poza granicami) na tyle zwyczajne, że wyrażenie "w polskich ustach" wydało mi się bardziej adekwatne do spolszczeń...


----------



## majlo

Dla mnie jest wręcz przeciwnie. Jeśli Polak używa obcego slangu, w tym przypadku angielskiego, to jest to dla mnie bardziej niezwyczajne, niż zwyczajne.


----------



## ryba

mietagosia said:


> Ja zaliczyłabym do listy "rule/rulezz", "it sucks/suxx" oraz całą masę emotikonów, które można usłyszeć w rozmowie jako spontaniczne reakcje zaskoczenia, np: lol, rotfl, itp. Niektórzy zamiast mówić "Zadzwonię później" mówią "kolnę później". Jak coś mi jeszcze przyjdzie do głowy to dopiszę.





Podpisuję się pod wszystkim poza _kolnąć_, po pierwsze dlatego że ja nigdy tego jeszcze nie słyszałem, a po drugie dlatego że w angielskim _to call_ nie należy do slangu.



majlo said:


> No tak, tylko ciężko powiedziec, żeby na przykład czasownik "suck" uznac za slang.




Język literacki to to nie jest (przynajmniej wtedy gdy chce się powiedzieć, że coś "nie jest fajne").

Ja osobiście nie piszę ani nie mówię _sucks_. Mówię _ssie _(czy to by był angielski slang w polskich ustach?). Haha.


----------

